# A question for Tegu owners!



## Karriss (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey there!  So it's obviously very common place to let your tegus free roam the house and whatnot -- It's also very obvious that most of you have other pets as well. In this case, I'm talking about dogs.

Yeah, you already know where I'm going with this.

Do your tegus have free roam of the house *alongside* your dogs? I have seen one or two pictures here and there with a big ol' tegu snoozing next to a dog, but I want to know if its the usual. I'm just really curious to hear your stories about how everything went down when (or if) your dogs were first introduced to your tegus.

I guess it all depends on how well you know both of your animals.

...I think that sounds about right?

Anyway, thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Non Crimen Jr. (Jan 30, 2012)

Look at this http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8192#axzz1kzukkQJz


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 30, 2012)

_Hi  welcome to the site and thanks for coming. 
When ever you introduce animals same species or not, different factors come in to play. As far as dogs are concerned, breed, training and how well you now your dog, body language and all, are important. With tegus they huff and puff but it's all body language and sometimes not that easy to catch signals until it's too late.

It's something you do in stages, don't just put them together and watch what happens. Even then anything could happen at any time. May be less likely when they're use to each other but the possibilities are still there. So Never leave them alone unsupervised and that goes for any pairing,... cat and dog, reptile, bird, child or what ever.

Besides their training mine have pretty much been raised around tegus. Powder is 5yrs old and was introduced to his first tegu when he was a year in a half. Everyone else, since they were pups, even the new girl Cocoa. I got her last month at 9mths old and she just met Natsuki, this month for the first time with no barriers. 

I recorded it, glad I did because it didn't go like the rest of them. But it didn't take much for her to realize he's not something to play with. I'll post it when I get it uploaded._


----------



## reptastic (Jan 30, 2012)

I use to let my tegu free roam with my dogs, I didn't introduce them til my tegu was about 2.5' the thing is once she hit 4' my pitbull got a bit scared of her especially when she threw a fit when she wanted to do something and I wouldn't let her lol, they never really cuddled together although a few times I caught them sitting by the door both wanting to go outside


----------



## Karriss (Jan 30, 2012)

Non Crimen Jr. said:


> Look at this http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8192#axzz1kzukkQJz


Thanks for the link! I didn't see that post. 



Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Hi  welcome to the site and thanks for coming.
> When ever you introduce animals same species or not, different factors come in to play. As far as dogs are concerned, breed, training and how well you now your dog, body language and all, are important. With tegus they huff and puff but it's all body language and sometimes not that easy to catch signals until it's too late.
> 
> It's something you do in stages, don't just put them together and watch what happens. Even then anything could happen at any time. May be less likely when they're use to each other but the possibilities are still there. So Never leave them alone unsupervised and that goes for any pairing,... cat and dog, reptile, bird, child or what ever.
> ...


I don't have a tegu as of yet, and not for a while. But I do want to be good and ready when I do, so thanks for the input! I would love to see the video.



reptastic said:


> I use to let my tegu free roam with my dogs, I didn't introduce them til my tegu was about 2.5' the thing is once she hit 4' my pitbull got a bit scared of her especially when she threw a fit when she wanted to do something and I wouldn't let her lol, they never really cuddled together although a few times I caught them sitting by the door both wanting to go outside


Lmao, I'm sure that was something.  Did things get a little out of hand for you to stop letting your tegu free roam with them?


----------



## reptastic (Jan 30, 2012)

No he just tended to stay as far away from her as possible when she wild out lol, they would often greet with a nose bump and she'd lick him and they go there seperate ways


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a 120lbs Rotweiler. She is a guard dog trained to attack 1st and never ask questions. We don't allow her to see or meet anyone other than immediate family members that live in my home do she knows to immediately attack without question anyone that isn't family, not even a fresh Tbone steak will distract her. But anyways about my tegu, I'm in the beginning process of introducing them in hopes that one day with lots of training my dog will view him as a member of the family. I've started by allowing my dog in my room at night and allowing her to sleep in front of the tegu cage and stare at it. Surprisingly my dog has shown almost no aggression just a ton of curiosity and excitement. She will lay there for hours starring and watching. So my next step will be to hold my tegu with the dog in the same room and have a family member control the dog it she gets upset or overly excited. Maybe I'll record it for future ppl wondering how to introduce there tegus to other pets


----------



## Gandhi (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's photos of Polish tegu owner Mrs. Halina. As You can see neither tegu or the dog are hostile towards another.

http://www.terrarium.com.pl/forum/test-uvb-testuje-teju-argentynski-t-466806?start=0&&topic_view=flat&p=1400543

Here's photo of mine young red tegu on one of first free roaming. 









Sorry about my English


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 30, 2012)

thats awesome lol. im guessing your dog is really laid back and care-free. most dogs would be way too interested in the tegu for something like that haha


----------



## got10 (Jan 30, 2012)

Not me I have a pit bull and a wolf hybrid that doesnt really care for anything that he might construe as food or potential food items


----------



## RamblinRose (Jan 31, 2012)

My dog & her Tegu... err so she thinks. 
She shares her sun with him and toys.










everywhere he goes, she follows & keeps an eye out for him.



[/img]



[/img]


----------



## reptastic (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is the only pic I have of nero(tegu) and kane(dog)


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 31, 2012)

I have an Australian Shepherd that knows the command "leave it". All reptiles are "leave it". He'll hang out on the kitchen floor with me and watch the tegus eat. He's fine with them. I'll have him get up if a tegu comes up to his feet. Now we have a smaller dog that isn't as well trained. I never know if the larger tegus will chase him, so I just keep him away. I think he's a bit cautious of the lizards, but interested in their food! The cat watched from a distance but has major laser sharpened claws. We keep him away as well.

Basically, everyone has been able to hang out together without issue and minor management. But I wouldn't leve them alone unsupervised for any amount of time. There's no reason for me to risk it and I would feel AWFUL if something bad happened. I have a pesky yearling tegu that chases feet and would likely chase a furry foot. Gotta watch that one


----------



## Karriss (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol, all those pictures are very cute. Thanks, everyone.  

@ Khoilie - That's a great idea!



laurarfl said:


> ...Basically, everyone has been able to hang out together without issue and minor management. But I wouldn't leve them alone unsupervised for any amount of time. There's no reason for me to risk it and I would feel AWFUL if something bad happened. I have a pesky yearling tegu that chases feet and would likely chase a furry foot. Gotta watch that one


I agree completely. I would hate to come home to something awful that could have been easily avoided.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 31, 2012)

Kodo gets along with my dachshunds Vienna and Oscar surprisingly well, but when I have all the animals out together they are under the strictest of supervision. I have small dogs and a big lizard and the last thing I want is a fight. Here's a pic.
[attachment=3931]


----------



## Karriss (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, that's something else I was wondering about too. I have two small breeds myself (A minpin and a Dachsund/chihuahua mix we found dodging cars in a parking lot). I figured a tegu would take one look at them and start drooling.  

And the names of your dachsunds... lol.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you. My family is originally from Chicago and we're big hot dog-eaters in my house.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jan 31, 2012)

i have a german shepard but she is afraid of my little girl tegu so bad lol she runs away when she sees the gu lol


----------



## Karriss (Jan 31, 2012)

She's so cute!  Lol, that must be hilarious. My dog was the same way when he saw his first ferret.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 31, 2012)

I've read that dogs don't instinctively attack reptiles because it's not hard-wired in their DNA that they're prey. They get confused by the nonmammalian smell and either are intrigued enough to investigate or they get scared and keep away.


----------



## AP27 (Jan 31, 2012)

Really? That's very interesting.


----------



## got10 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thats sounds good But , Im not going to risk my animals being injured or dinner to another pet I own.


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 1, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> I've read that dogs don't instinctively attack reptiles because it's not hard-wired in their DNA that they're prey. They get confused by the nonmammalian smell and either are intrigued enough to investigate or they get scared and keep away.



A dog will either run away to avoid a reptile "or" go after it to kill it.
Yes, they do not go out looking for them, but they DO have this instinct built in, it is a survival instinct. 
Mine knows the Tegus mean no harm to me or her, it is built into her by me.


----------



## Kashta (Feb 4, 2012)

Our Malamute is absolutely fascinated. Still, we're not ready to introduce them. We put the dogs outside before we let the tegu out.

[attachment=3941]


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 4, 2012)

well my tegu is scared of my dogs and my dogs are scared of him well except the doberman she seems to like him and the chihuahua is just freaked out the other dogs try to kill him maybe it will be diffrent when hes older


----------



## AP27 (Feb 4, 2012)

Mine seem absolutely fascinated with my tegu, perhaps too fascinated. I've yet to let them see each other other than through a sliding glass door. Odin doesn't care much about the dogs but they are very interested in him. I'm waiting until he's bigger to even attempt introducing them.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 4, 2012)

_Okay,.. for the first 3 mins or so Natsuki didn't pay her any mind while she checked him out. As far as he was probably concerned it was just another one of those four legged fury animals that runs around here. Only this one keeps jerking and sniffing at him. I was taking pics and switched to record just in time because he obviously had enough of her interrupting his sun bathing.

Just click on it for the video.



_


----------

